# Blitzende Grafikfehler in Empire: Total War



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab in Empire: Total War ein kleines Grafikproblem. Das Problem ist, dass ich immer Grafikfehler habe, die wie das Blitzlicht einer Kamera daherkommen, mal hier und mal da in den Einheitenreihen und nicht besonders groß. 

Ich habe folgendes schon ausprobiert:


andere Grafikkarte ausprobiert (wechsel stand an), ausprobiert hab ich eine GTX470 und eine GTX560Ti
Windows neuinstallieren
Spiel neuinstallieren
ältere Treiber probiert

Kann es mit dem Beta-Multiplayer Modus zusammenhängen? Seitdem ich den registriert habe, habe ich diese Fehler. Hat einer eine Lösung? Würde echt sehr gerne wieder Empire spielen.


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Februar 2011)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## mixxed_up (7. Februar 2011)

bam ...

Könnte es die Schuld des RAMs sein? Solche "Fehler" sind mir bereits in anderen Spielen aufgefallen, bloß nicht in dem Maße wie bei Empire ...


----------



## DJ-SK (11. März 2011)

So was könnte normalerweise ja vom Übertakten kommen... Falls du jedoch mit Standard-Takt spielst, kann ich mir das nicht ganz erklären, wobei ich selber sagen muss, dass ich bis vor ein paar Monaten (vor einem Grafiktreiber Update) auch noch Probleme hatte. Bei mir waren immer mal wieder ab einer gewissen Zeit Artefakte auf der Kampagnenkarte zu sehen, obwohl die Taktraten meiner Graka nur minimal angehoben waren und sonst absolut nie probleme machten. 
jetzt liegt der Takt der Graka auf einem Maximum, ich habe allerdings keine Probleme mehr... Muss wohl echt ein neurer Treiber behoben haben...

Bei dir weiß ich aber nix, sry.


----------

